# Ejection failure



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Ok here is the problem I have a Ruger P94 .40 cal. I bought this gun used and over all I am happy with my purchase. That being said I dont know the history on the gun. I did a function check before and after I bought the gun as best as I could and every thing seamed in order. I took it to the range last sunday to put it through the paces and have some fun range time with the wife and the 3rd or 4th round on every magazine it would not eject the spent casing. The casing would be partially pulled back (about 1/3rd of the way back) causing the next round to bind under the spent casing. Since sunday I have compleatly tore down the slide and did a thorugh cleaning and oiling. I have not had it back to the range yet to see if this corrected the issue. What im wanting to know is wether or not there is another possible cause I should be checking for before I get it back on the range. Thanks for your thoughts and advice in advance.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

a cleaning is a good start, check the extractor , my bet there is some buildup that is keeping it from grabbing the spent casing completely..... 

if the cleaning doesnt fix it, you may need to replace the extractor


----------



## puntmefar (Nov 8, 2011)

Ted Thanks for the imput on this. I was hoping the cleaning was the main concearn in this issue. The extractor looks good no ecessive wear and tear, but when I pulled it out there was a heavy build up of grime and dirt ( there was even what looked like dryed soda on the sear pin). Lets hope the detailed cleaning took care of it lol. I am mainly familer with Glock so I wanted to check with the Ruger guys for any common issues that might cause falure to eject in a Ruger. Lesson learned allways compleatly tear down and detail clean a new used gun you never know what the last owner did and didnt do lol. That being said when I bought this gun I expected a less than perfict weapon.


----------

